# My latest workshop pics...



## Digizz (3 Feb 2005)

http://www.siliconpixel.com/gallery/workshop

Look at page 2/3 for the new pics.

Been a little late getting the pics up to date - a few of you asked to see them a while ago - so here they are 

I'm REALLY pleased with it - nice and cosy and doesn't take long to get it warm as it's well insulated.

Just fitted the alarm up to the main house system - even got keypad entry with LED's! (not flashing though)


----------



## Mcluma (3 Feb 2005)

Very nice, I envy for your "private" space, I have to share my space with the unwanted stuff of the kids and wife.

Good idea for the alarm, I only found that out a bit to late.

PS how is the scheppach extractor working, I am currently on the look-out for one, and am not sure for which to go yet


----------



## Digizz (3 Feb 2005)

It's really good.

Bit of a pain to keep moving it between TS and T/P though - must get a ducting system in (got a quote of about £500 for a full metal system).

I've already sucked up a plastic part from the WoodRat and shattered it. Blades appeared to be none the worse for wear luckily.


----------



## Mcluma (3 Feb 2005)

I would just stick with the 110 plastic drain pipe is much eassier to do and works perfect, and a whole lot cheaper

Its a pita you already done the floor, otherwize you could have done the ducting under the floor


----------



## Digizz (3 Feb 2005)

I did look at that but it was a load more hassle for the number of outlets I wanted - and ugly too


----------



## Travis Byrne (3 Feb 2005)

Hello Paul
Very Nice
I love the white virgin walls. Gives a lot of light and looks soooo clean.  
Looks more like a show room that a shop. Hope you can keep it that way------at least for a while.  
Well done.

Travis


----------



## Alf (3 Feb 2005)

That's not a workshop. That's an operating theatre for wood! :shock: Good grief, even your dustbin is shiny. I could send you some sawdust-decorated cobwebs if you like, just to make it look real. :roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Digizz (3 Feb 2005)

I've even got a collection of scalpels in the cupboard... Nurse!


----------



## Gill (3 Feb 2005)

It seems a shame to contaminate such a lovely room with wood shavings  .

Did you insulate the ceiling in the same way as the walls?

Gill


----------



## Philly (3 Feb 2005)

Looking great Paul!
Well done,
Philly


----------



## Chris Knight (3 Feb 2005)

Beautiful but far too clean - where is the dust?? :lol:


----------



## Digizz (3 Feb 2005)

yup - all insulated in the same way - windows and door double glazed.

Was good fun as a project - just like mechano


----------



## Digizz (3 Feb 2005)

waterhead37":qqbh1b68 said:


> Beautiful but far too clean - where is the dust?? :lol:



In the dust extractor where it belongs - each grain individually labelled :wink:


----------



## jonny boy (11 Aug 2005)

HELLO,

As no one else has the bottle to ask, I will. What did that lot cost. Very nice, well done.

cheers,
jonny.


----------



## Digizz (11 Aug 2005)

Mmmmm - well, put it this way - I could have bought a new car - granted, not a particularly fast one but a brand new one!

Can't remember exactly - sort of buried my head in the sand a bit - think the base and log cabin plus all insulation, electrics etc came to £6-7k and then spent a fair bit more on all the kit! 10-12k maybe???


----------



## Nailer (12 Aug 2005)

Very nice  .........So what's the first project to be in the new workshop ??


----------



## Digizz (12 Aug 2005)

Well - this post is rather old - I've had the workshop for nearly a year now.

I've built a coffee table and a cabinet for my marine reef tank.

Have a look at the pics in the link in my sig...


----------



## Nailer (12 Aug 2005)

I take it its a bit dustier now then


----------



## Digizz (12 Aug 2005)

yes - just a bit!

I do like to keep it tidy though (which is unusual for me!)

I do need to get a 'plumbed in' dust extract pipe system sorted though.


----------



## Nailer (12 Aug 2005)

:lol: at least you've got a dust extractor.....i usually end up knee deep in chippings when the P/T is on the go :lol: 

*note to self*....go out and buy one


----------



## jonny boy (12 Aug 2005)

HI,

Must be nice to afford it. It just needs filling with some decorative sawdust now. (he say's as he get's greener by the saecond).

cheers,
jonny.


----------



## Digizz (12 Aug 2005)

jonny boy":vvfcla39 said:


> HI,
> 
> Must be nice to afford it. It just needs filling with some decorative sawdust now. (he say's as he get's greener by the saecond).
> 
> ...



Who said I could afford it ?


----------



## filsgreen (26 Feb 2006)

Hi Trawling through these posts and i'm amazed at other peoples workshops, yours is fantastic Digiz. Any chance of some up to date pics, maybe you've installed the duct system?

Phil


----------



## neilc (26 Feb 2006)

Very nice workshop well done.
Neil


----------



## SVB (26 Feb 2006)

Fantastic shop 11/10 I think. What size is the shop - you seem to have plenty of toys in there!

Simon.


----------



## MikeW (26 Feb 2006)

Awesome space!

I love that windows movie of erecting the shop! I had to play it a couple times. Very well done!

And, you can have some of my dust, too...

Take care, Mike


----------



## Digizz (26 Feb 2006)

Well, since I completed the workshop nearly a year ago, there's been plenty of dust since then!

I have put some other pics up but not for a while. There's some of the first coffee table I built:

http://www.siliconpixel.com/gallery/Woodworking

And some of the second major project, my fish tank cabinet:

http://www.siliconpixel.com/gallery/CabinetBuild

Not done anything at all since then though - must get back out there but work is soooo busy 

Paul.


----------



## bramers (26 Feb 2006)

you ***********************************************************************************
unlike me to sware but i want your ?????????????????????????????? err....... ah what the heck i want your shop :tool:


----------



## skirting (27 Feb 2006)

Could you please take some more pictures, really enjoyed looking at the workshop build. 

Also, can we see inside your metal cupboards


----------



## DaveL (27 Feb 2006)

Hi skirting,

Welcome to the forum.  

Do you have a workshop or are you still at the planning stage? :^o


----------



## JimNoble (1 Mar 2006)

Digizz":cnd3r1yc said:


> I have put some other pics up but not for a while. There's some of the first coffee table I built:
> http://www.siliconpixel.com/gallery/Woodworking



Looks good. What cad tool did you use for the visualisations? 

Jim

(Ps. Don't worry, not stalking you from ukha :wink: )


----------



## Newbie_Neil (1 Mar 2006)

Hi Jim

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## skirting (1 Mar 2006)

Hi Dave,

Yes, im in the planning stage. Im looking to turn the garage into a workshop, its allready drylined and has central heating (house was show house :lol: ) all i need is recommendations on machines etc..

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## DaveL (1 Mar 2006)

skirting":uek1ldas said:


> Im looking to turn the garage into a workshop, its allready drylined and has central heating (house was show house :lol: )


 
And I thought I had done well in buying a place where the last owner had built a workshop! The trouble is he was into blacksmith type work so drylining and heating were not high on the list of things to do. :x


----------

